# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  El declive de las abejas, ¿qué pasa en Chile?

## Polinizaciones

A veces nos olvidamos que un insecto como la abeja es sumamente necesario para nuestro ecosistema. Gracias a ellas y a otros animales polinizadores logramos generar la producción alimentaria, que no sólo nos beneficia a nosotros, sino que a todos los seres vivos de nuestro planeta.  Desde hace un tiempo la abeja comenzó a experimentar un declive. Fue en 2002 que expertos coincidieron que la disminución de éstas era un problema, pero la mayor dificultad radica que hasta el día de hoy, dicho fenómeno, más conocido como el Síndrome de Colapso de las Colmenas, no se puede superar. Si bien, el aumento de mortalidad de abejas obreras se reportó por primera vez en Estados Unidos, logrando cifras entre 2007 y 2008 de un 35% de muerte en las colmenas, en América Latina aún se desconoce su período de origen. Sin embargo, ya desde el 2010 los dígitos de fallecimiento se acercan a los de Estados Unidos.  Lo cierto, es que aún no se llega a un consenso sobre este punto, ya que al parecer se trata de una multiplicidad de factores. Los más conocidos son el uso de pesticidas, tales como el neonicotinoides, la presencia de parásitos, el efecto de polen tóxico, programas de control de plagas inadecuados y el mal uso del espacio. En este último tema, hay que tener en cuenta que en Norteamérica usan miles y miles de hectáreas de plantaciones de maíz y soya las cuales no son muy buenas plantas para alimentar abejas y la floración es muy escasa en tiempo por lo que la disponibilidad de polen es insuficiente, esto transforma grandes terrenos en desiertos para las abejas de miel las cuales no tienen comida o una buena alimentación explica José Montalva, entomólogo que comenzó a trabajar con las abejas nativas de Chile en la Universidad Católica de Valparaíso, logrando publicar en conjunto de la Doctora Luisa Ruz, durante el 2010, un trabajo con la lista de todas las abejas que existen en nuestro país.Debemos saber que no todas las abejas enfrentan este problema, de hecho existen 20.000 tipos de especies y en Chile hay más de 400, muchas que son nativas, es decir que sólo existen en nuestro país. Pero la abeja de miel, no es la que está desapareciendo, según estudios del Ministerio de Agricultura de USA. Existen más de 2,5 millones de colmenas registradas en ese país, número que se ha mantenido desde 1995 hasta 2013, por lo que no existe un crecimiento ni un decrecimiento de las poblaciones.Tal y como señala el Doctor Cristian Villagra, biólogo-entomólogo de la Universidad Metropolitana de Ciencias de la Educación, UMCE, existen al menos dos fenómenos distintos que deben ser analizados. Uno es el DCC (Síndrome de Despoblamiento de la colmena), relacionado con las colmenas de miel sometidas a apicultura migratoria en el hemisferio Norte y otro, el crecimiento local de abejas de miel por razones variadas como la contaminación.En el caso de Chile, la abeja que hace la miel no es nativa y las enfermedades que la Apis Mellifera tiene, produce cambios poblacionales cíclicos tanto en Chile como en el resto del mundo, lo que repercute en las poblaciones de abejas nativas a la cuales les transmite dichas enfermedades, según explica la Dra. Cecilia Smith, bióloga, quien actualmente trabaja en cambios poblacionales de las abejas (hymenopteros) nativas. Si bien Chile está ajeno a esta problemática como tal, sí se han producido infestaciones de tipo parasitaria, que han significado baja en la producción hasta la muerte repentina de la colonia. Según un informe realizado por el Servicio Agrícola y Ganadero (SAG) durante un tiempo atrás se relacionó la Nosema ceranae con el CCD. Sin embargo, en Chile, hasta la fecha de este informe, no se han reportado casos que coincidan con la estricta definición de Síndrome de Colapso de las Colmenas () No hay rastros de abejas muertas en las piqueras o cercanías de las colonias y no hay signos de pillaje, señala el documento. Para José Montalva el problema no es que las abejas estén desapareciendo, sino que no hay suficientes para polinizar los campos o esta tarea no se está haciendo de manera eficiente. Explica que existen otras abejas que podrían ayudar en la polinización. Algunas mucho más efectivas que la de miel. La polinización depende de un match entre la forma de la flor y la abeja, todas las flores son distintas, por ejemplo una de zapallo es muy diferente a la de manzana, es lógico que deberían ser polinizadas por distintos organismos para tener mejores resultados, y ese es el desafío, encontrar nuevas abejas que nos ayuden a polinizar los campos. Además de disminuir al mínimo el uso de pesticidas, establecer un manejo del paisaje amigable con el medio ambiente y sembrar más plantas con flores nativas.Para el biólogo-entomólogo de la UMCE, Dr.Cristian Villagra, para generar un cambio, es necesario primero que se reconozca la disminución de las abejas tanto de miel como nativas, motivo que tiene que ver principalmente con la depredación y contaminación derivadas del modo de vida que llevamos. Posteriormente, indica, debemos hacernos responsables de las consecuencias. Esto conlleva cambiar nuestro nivel de consumo de energía y materia, haciéndonos cargo además de preservar y cuidar nuestro entorno natural. Para esto hay varias acciones puntuales que podemos hacer, como disminuir la producción de basura domiciliaria a través de reciclaje y compostaje, disminuir el uso de pesticidas y agentes químicos o promover el uso de especies de plantas nativas en nuestros jardines, parques y plazas. Para el Dr. Villagra es fundamental la participación de la comunidad para que se cree conciencia y respeto por la naturaleza. Algunas ideas para poner en práctica son plantar especies nativas y construir jardines especiales donde se promueva la nidificación de especies de abejas nativas, iniciativa que impulsa el Profesor Nicolas Vereecken en Bélgica y la Dra. Juliana Rangel en Estados Unidos.La idea no es aumentar el número de plantas introducidas con la excusa de brindar recursos a los polinizadores, ya que existen casos nefastos de especies que han sido promovidas por su valor ornamental y actualmente son consideradas especies invasivas o malezas a nivel nacional como es el caso del Dedal de Oro ó Amapola de California, precisa Villagra.Si bien, hay coincidencia en que el Síndrome de Colapso de las Colmenas no afecta a nuestro país, Montalva advierte que sí existe una especie de abejas chilenas en peligro de extinción. Nosotros estamos trabajando en la conservación de nuestro abejorro nativo B. dahlbomii. Esta especie podría dejar de existir en los próximos 10 años. B. dahlbomii ha desaparecido dramáticamente de gran parte del territorio que habitaba (algunos científicos plantean que hasta un 80%); los factores que podrían estar incidiendo en esto son la fragmentación del hábitat, la contaminación por pesticidas, el cambio climático y las interacciones con congéneres. Por ello es de vital importancia que generemos conocimiento y conciencia sobre este problema y podamos como sociedad contribuir a que estas especies polinizadoras tan necesarias a nivel mundial logren subsistir mientras el humano esté en la tierra.  www.polinizaciones.com   Temas similares: En 15 años Chile podría perder las abejas o convertirse en su último refugio Chile sí une a la cruzada internacional Salvar Por A Las Abejas mielíferas que pasa con este maiz ? Artículo: Productividad del sector azucarero nacional pasa las 300 TM de caña por hectárea al año ¿ QUE LE PASA A ESTE MAIZ ?...¿mc elementos, genetico, virus, fitotoxicidad??

----------

